# Slow shipping from Dadant? Or is it just me?



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

THings have certainly changed haven't they? We have gotten very used to rapid gratification I think. Reminds me! I have a book on order from Amazon for over a week! I need to check.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I had a problem with slow delivery from Dadant a couple of years back, found out it was because they were conducting inventory for about a week. Give them a call.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Coincidentally about 2 hours ago I was sent an email that my order has now shipped.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Vance G said:


> THings have certainly changed haven't they? We have gotten very used to rapid gratification I think. Reminds me! I have a book on order from Amazon for over a week! I need to check.


It's true - remember when your sea monkeys and x-ray specs took like 2 months to arrive in the mail, and that's just how it was?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I can only think that they must be some kind of busy to consistantly be the supply house to take the longest to have product delivered.
I have learned to order from them and kind of forget about it. I never order anything I may need to use 'soon'.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Not only are they slow, they ship to the wrong address and refuse to replace the product. No longer a customer.


----------

